# Authentication delay



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi.I Have a little issue.
When i go to open something always ask root permissions.
But almost 8/10 times i have ~10 maybe more seconds delay to start doing it.
For example.

```
sudo portsclean -CDD
password:***********
```
And wait,wait,wait (i drink a coffee, i play xbox, i see tv ) and suddenly yes! Starts doing it!
Any idea what cause the delay and how to fix that?
PS. Sometimes work fine without any delay and doing it almost immediately


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2010)

It may be related to resolving issues. Can you resolve everything correctly, including the host itself?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 22, 2010)

> It may be related to resolving issues. Can you resolve everything correctly, including the host itself?


What this mean? Sorry but i don't speak very good english and sometimes i don't understand the meanings


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2010)

DNS, hosts etc. Name resolving referrers to hostname to IP address and IP address to hostname translations.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 22, 2010)

If i understood right you ask to post Dns,host etc?
hosts

```
# $FreeBSD: src/etc/hosts,v 1.16.34.1.2.1 2009/10/25 01:10:29 kensmith Exp $
#
# Host Database
#
# This file should contain the addresses and aliases for local hosts that
# share this file.  Replace 'my.domain' below with the domainname of your
# machine.
#
# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may
# not be consulted at all; see /etc/nsswitch.conf for the resolution order.
#
#
::1                     localhost localhost.my.domain
127.0.0.1               localhost localhost.my.domain
#
# Imaginary network.
#10.0.0.2               myname.my.domain myname
#10.0.0.3               myfriend.my.domain myfriend
#
# According to RFC 1918, you can use the following IP networks for
# private nets which will never be connected to the Internet:
#
#       10.0.0.0        -   10.255.255.255
#       172.16.0.0      -   172.31.255.255
#       192.168.0.0     -   192.168.255.255
#
# In case you want to be able to connect to the Internet, you need
# real official assigned numbers.  Do not try to invent your own network
# numbers but instead get one from your network provider (if any) or
# from your regional registry (ARIN, APNIC, LACNIC, RIPE NCC, or AfriNIC.)
```

resolv.conf

```
nameserver 195.170.0.1
nameserver 192.168.[B]2[/B].254
```

it shouldn't be 192.168.1.254?

host.conf

```
hosts
dns
```

rc.conf# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Wed Apr 28 03:27:05 2010

```
# Created: Wed Apr 28 03:27:05 2010
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
gateway_enable="YES"
hostname="bsdserver.bsd"
ifconfig_msk0="169.254.23.14 netmask 255.255.255.255"
ifconfig_re0="192.168.1.4 netmask 255.255.255.0"
inetd_enable="NO"
ipv6_enable="YES"
keymap="el.iso07"
font8x8="NO"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
router="/sbin/routed"
router_enable="YES"
router_flags="-s"
moused_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
linux_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
background_fsck_delay="-1"
vboxnet_enable="YES"
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2010)

Make sure bsdserver.bsd is resolvable. I have no idea if 192.168.2.254 is correct or not, it's your network.

Why are you routing a non-routable link-local address (169.254.x.x)?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 22, 2010)

> I have no idea if 192.168.2.254 is correct or not, it's your network


Is connected to my router witch is 192.168.1.254 and default gateway 192.168.1.1



> Why are you routing a non-routable link-local address (169.254.x.x)?


Is my second ethernet card but none cable on it.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Is connected to my router witch is 192.168.1.254 and default gateway 192.168.1.1


Then 192.168.1.254 is probably the right one. This may also be the reason of the delay.




> Is my second ethernet card but none cable on it.


Then turn "gateway_enable" off and set msk0 to "down". You can also remove routed, you don't need it.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 22, 2010)

Ok. I did all that and now i will use it to post you if there is difference!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 25, 2010)

Well... Problem fixed


----------

